# kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus



## Slodderwobbel (24. Juli 2006)

MOIN,
ich war heute mit dem kutter los. 6.30 uhr ist die ms vorwärts aus dem kirchdorfer hafen ausgelaufen. nach 2stunden fahrt meinte der käptn, sein echolot piept wie verrückt, hier muss fisch sein! wir ließen unsere pilker einfach nur runter, und man hatte noch gar kein grundkontakt, da krümmten sich alle ruten der backbordseite und somit auch meine.:q der kapitän war euphorisch dabei und bemühte sich jedem zu helfen. die vorwärts ist ein sehr kleines schiff, aber das ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. wir hatten mit 14 man etwa 250 dorsche und die meisten über 60 cm , kein scherz!


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

Na denn, Petri Heil!

So was erlebt man -abseits Norwegens- Selten.


----------



## der_Jig (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

Sauber! Dickes Petri!

BILDER!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

dickes Petri!!

Wir wollen Bilder sehen#6


----------



## Goettinger (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

dickes petri auch von mir!


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

Moin 
erstmal Petri Heil zu dieser Sternstunde & willkommen im Anglerboard 

Die MS Vorwärts tuckert scheinbar öfter mal vor Meschendorf/Rerik rum. Bin ihr da nämlich schon mal begegnet. Auch da hatten die Kutterangler die Wannen gut voll mit Dorsch.

Was mir nicht so gut gefiel war, dass der Kapitän mit seinem Kutter recht nah an uns (5 PS - Aluboot) rangefahren ist und 2m neben unserem Boot die Pilker eingeschlagen sind.


----------



## RibnitzerJung (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

hat jemand in letzter zeit mal wieder ne tour mit der vorwärts gemacht? ich überlege nämlich selbiges demnächst mal zu tun...


----------



## Samdeek (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

hi, auch ich war mit draußen vor 2 wochen hatte 18 dorsche und war voll zufrieden.
aber eines ist mir aufgefallen der kapitääään ist ein echter kleinboothasser.
teilweise ist er beim neuen ansetzen bis auf 10m an die treibenden bote rangefahren was ich nicht ok fand.
Weis eigentlich einer wo genau der hinfährt? hatte leider kein gps dabei aber die stelle hat es echt insich.


----------



## ceo101 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

Ich war mit meinem Vater am 8.6. draußen. Ich 15 Dorsche (50-62cm + ein paar untermaßige). Mein Vater 17 Dorsche (50-69cm + ein paar untermaßige). Schöner Trip, solche Fänge hatte ich noch nicht so oft...


----------



## Samdeek (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

Hi leute, kann euch nur als Tipp geben wenn ihr mit dem Kleinboot rauswollt dann Sucht euch den 20m Berg auf dem Trollegrung hier von der karte http://www.purplefinder.com/servlet/FleetMapServlet
54°12´05.36´´N - 11° 39´23.07´´E Dort waren wir und auch die Vorwärts.
Wir hatten zu zweit 30kg ausgenommen alle um die 50.
Wir haben uns immer über die stelle Treiben lassen, waren im Verbund von 2 schlauchboten und 2 GFK.
Wind Fast 1 eher 0, Strömung war aber ausreichend vorhanden.
Die Stelle Hatte es echt dicke insich und das der Kapitän ein Kleinbothasser ist haben wir auch schnell gemerkt ich würd auch sagen ca 10m an uns war normal.

Gefahren sind wir Von Kühlungsborn aus ca 45 minuten 

Sofern man kein GPS hat Fahrt ihr von der Bukspitze aus richtung Norden das sind ca. 10km weit raus.

Sofern ihr alleine Fahrt nur mit echt seetüchtigen booten.
Ein Bootsverleiher gibt es auch in Kühlungsborn dort auch Führerscheinfreie Boote.

Sodele noch was vergessen.... Achja Köder.... War vollkommen egal haptsache da wackelte was am Grund.
Ich Habe auf Gummi Jeglicher art Farbe und Form gefangen, Meine Frau auf Pilker


----------



## MeFo_83 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> hat jemand in letzter zeit mal wieder ne tour mit der vorwärts gemacht? ich überlege nämlich selbiges demnächst mal zu tun...


ich denk du hast keine zeit??? |kopfkrat


----------



## seeschwalbe (1. August 2011)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

War am 28.07. mit der " Vorwärts " auf der Ostsee.
Die erste Stunde nichts, denn 2 Holsteiner Kutter schleppten
wie die verückten. Dann fand Ralf aber die Dorsche.
Wind NW 3, leichte Drifft. Tiefe 18 - 20 m.
Pilker, Farbe egal.
19 schöne Dorsche für mich, genau so viele konnten wieder
schwimmen.
Rechtzeitig einen Termin besorgen, ist fast immer aus-
gebucht!


----------



## Goettinger (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

War dieses Jahr schon jemand dabei? Ist der Kutter immernoch so gut wie hier im Board erzählt wird?


----------



## Wildkarpfen (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

Der Beste Kutter überhaupt|rolleyes


----------



## Goettinger (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

Na dann probier ich den wohl mal aus. Hoffe ich bekomm für den 10.8 noch Plätze und für das Wochenende noch ne ordentlichee bezahlbare FeWo


----------



## flaps_full (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

@Wildkarpfen: Geht das etwas konkreter?

@Goettinger: Berichte mal, wenn man dort so kurzfristig noch an einem Samstag einen Platz bekommt. In Wismar muss man für einen Samstag gefühlt ein halbes Jahr vorab reservieren.


----------



## Goettinger (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

Ich werds mal probieren....


----------



## Wildkarpfen (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

@ flaps

Die Vorwärts ist ein kleines Schiff( max 14 Personen) und daher nicht so ein Urlaubsdampfer wie z.b. die Peter2. Die Fahrzeiten zu den Fanggründen sind nicht so lang als wenn du von Wismar aus fährst.Der Käptn ist sehr bemüht das jeder, aber auch jeder seinen Fisch fängt.Lange Driften ohne Fisch gibt es dort nicht. Es wird sehr schnell versetzt das der gefundene Schwarm immer wieder befischt werden kann.Ich hatte auf diesen Schiff schon richtige Massenfänge wo andere Kutter kaum was hatten.Der Käptn ist manchmal etwas launisch was echt nervig sein kann#d aber wir wollen ja Fische fangen und ihn nicht heiraten. Ich hoffe doch das diese Auskunft jetzt ausreichend ist#h


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

Top Kutter.Kann ich nur bestätigen.Letzes Jahr hatte jeder mindestens 7 Dorsche.


----------



## VolkerH (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

Kann ich auch bestätigen, klein und gemütlich. 

Volker


----------



## angelotti79 (30. September 2016)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

Moin
Wollte Mitte November mit ein paar Kumpels auf einen kleinen vernünftigen Kutter. Weiß jemand wie es im Moment auf der Vorwärts so läuft? Von der restlichen, westlichen Ostsee hört man ja im Moment nicht gutes. Oder wird von Rostock-Warnemünde was gefangen?


----------



## Alex76 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*



angelotti79 schrieb:


> Moin
> Wollte Mitte November mit ein paar Kumpels auf einen kleinen vernünftigen Kutter. Weiß jemand wie es im Moment auf der Vorwärts so läuft? Von der restlichen, westlichen Ostsee hört man ja im Moment nicht gutes. Oder wird von Rostock-Warnemünde was gefangen?



Hat wirklich niemand eine akutelle Info? Bin auch interessiert. Noch eine Frage - hat der Kutter bei der Größe eine Toilette? Wohl eher nicht, oder?


----------



## seeschwalbe (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

Der Kutter hat auch eine Toilette.
Aber diese Woche fährt er nicht raus bei dem Wind,N O 5-6.
Dorsch ist auch keiner, auf keinen Kutter wird gefangen.
Außer Du willst für 1 oder 2 Dorsche 50 € rausschmeißen.#h


----------



## Wildkarpfen (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

Zur Zeit ist das Kutterangeln recht mau,aber bis Mitte November wird sich das ändern.Auf der Vorwärts ist ein WC vorhanden und ein sehr guter Käpt'n der sein Handwerk versteht.


----------



## Alex76 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

Super, ich danke euch beiden!


----------



## Dingsens (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

Moinsen.

hier um Rostock ist es tatsächlich recht durchwachsen derzeit.
Vergangenen Montag konnte ich allerdings auf der Seeadler einige gute Dorsche (alle knapp 60cm) auf die Planken legen.
Mit viel Suchen und konzentriertem Fischen geht was, auch wenn es mühsam ist.
Aber heißt ja Angeln, und nicht Fische abholen.

Für Mitte November bin ich aber auch eher optimistisch, zumal gerade das Wasser richtig schön umgerührt wird.

Grüße aus HRO.


----------



## angelotti79 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: kutterangeln mit der ms vorwärts von poel aus*

Danke für die Antworten. #h
Dann wollen wir mal für November das beste hoffen. 
Wünsche allen die es versuchen Petri Heil. :vik:
Und hoffe auf einen kleinen Bericht. :q


----------

